# έγιανα



## cougr

θα ήθελα να μάθω αν η λέξη "έγιανα" (θα γιάνεις, θα γιάνω κτλ) χρησιμοποιήτε στην καθομιλούμενη γλώσσα ή μήπως η χρήση της περιορίζεται στις τοπικές διαλέκτους;


----------



## makot

Παρότι δεν χρησιμοποιείται συχνά, δεν θα έλεγα ότι υπάγεται σε τοπική διάλεκτο. Έχουμε την τάση να λέμε περισσότερο "έγινε καλά" ή "ανάρρωσε πλήρως" (κυρίως από κάποια σοβαρή αρρώστια), παρά "έγιανε", αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι θα ξένιζε κάποιον η χρήση του ρήματος αυτού. Ίσως να χρησιμοποιείται κάπως περισσότερο στην υποτακτική (π.χ. Κάθησε σπίτι μέχρι να γιάνει), αλλά και πάλι όχι πολύ...


----------



## cougr

Ευχαριστώ makot. Επειδή ως επί το πλείστον την λέξη αυτή την έχω συναντήσει σε μαντινάδες και σε λογοτεχνικά κείμενα γραμμένα σε διαλέκτους, υπέθεσα ότι η λέξη μπορεί να είναι Κρητικής ή νησιώτικης προέλευσης.


----------



## elineo

Noμίζω οτι προέρχεται απο το _ιάω ιώ_ που σημαίνει θεραπεύω (ίασις ιατρός γιατρός γιατρεύω). Λέγεται οτι από την ίδια ρίζα προέρχεται και ο Ιων  διότι στην Ιωνία υπήρχαν πολλοί θεραπευτές καθώς και το ονομα του Χριστού: Ιησούς (θεραπευτής).


----------



## cougr

elineo said:


> noμίζω οτι προέρχεται απο το _ιάω ιώ_ που σημαίνει θεραπεύω (ίασις ιατρός γιατρός γιατρεύω). Λέγεται οτι από την ίδια ρίζα προέρχεται......και το ονομα του Χριστού: Ιησούς (θεραπευτής).



Ενδιαφέρουσα η άποψη, πάντα είχα την εντύπωση ότι το "Ιησούς"  προεχόταν από το όνομα Γιεσούα (Joshua).


----------



## ireney

Χρουμφ χρουμφ  . Παρακαλώ απαντήστε στην αρχική ερώτηση. Ετυμολογικά ζητήματα μπορούν να συζητηθούν (σε οποιαδήποτε γλώσσα) στο Etymology and History of Languages Forum. Αν θέλετε μπορώ να μεταφέρω τα υπάρχοντα μηνύματα-δημοσιεύσεις εκεί ή να αρχίσετε καινούργια θεματική ενότητα στο συγκεκριμένο φόρουμ.


----------



## makot

Νομίζω ότι η πιο συνηθισμένη έκφραση με το ρήμα αυτό είναι "Μέχρι να παντρευτείς θα γιάνει". Τη λέμε σε παιδιά (ή όχι και τόσο παιδιά), όταν χτυπήσουν, για να τονίσουμε ότι δεν πρόκειται για κάτι σοβαρό, αλλά για κάποια επιφανειακή πληγή. Σε αυτό το συγκείμενο, η λέξη είναι σαφώς πανελλαδική...


----------



## cougr

Ευχαριστώ και πάλι makot.


----------



## apmoy70

Προέρχεται από το υγιαίνω->γιαίνω (με αποβολή του αρχικού άτονου φωνήεντος)->γιάνω, έγιανε, θα γιάνει


----------



## cougr

Ευχαριστώ apmoy70.


----------

